# Ariza or Sweetney?



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

As a Knicks fan, if you had to pick one to keep and 1 to part with whom would you... I'm sure Thomas will look to shake up the team, and they are 2 attractive packages in regards to potential and salary.

As much as I like Ariza, I'd part with him, simply as a 2nd round pick resigning him will be hard, and with Crawford, Penny, Tim Thomas and Houston, he has alot of players to fight for time.

-Petey


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Petey said:


> As much as I like Ariza, I'd part with him, simply as a 2nd round pick resigning him will be hard, and with Crawford, Penny, Tim Thomas and Houston, he has alot of players to fight for time.
> 
> -Petey


I'd keep Ariza. He's one of our best open court players and defenders. Of those guys you mention Crawford is the only one who might stick around a while. Houston is cooked, and Penny and TT are expiring contracts, likely to be dealt ASAP or just left to shed payroll next year (There's the off chance TT will be re-signed if he'll take a drastic pay cut, but by then Ariza might be starter material anyway).

Sweets has that weight issue and Mo Taylor seems capable of picking up his offensive production down low, though his rebounding would be missed.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

son of oakley said:


> I'd keep Ariza. He's one of our best open court players and defenders. Of those guys you mention Crawford is the only one who might stick around a while. Houston is cooked, and Penny and TT are expiring contracts, likely to be dealt ASAP or just left to shed payroll next year (There's the off chance TT will be re-signed if he'll take a drastic pay cut, but by then Ariza might be starter material anyway).
> 
> Sweets has that weight issue and Mo Taylor seems capable of picking up his offensive production down low, though his rebounding would be missed.


Realistic to think he would take the MLE when his contract expires? 

How long is Ariza signed for?

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

ariza is signed for next season as well. so we'll have his early bird rights or whatever that is. regardless, id rather keep ariza. he has more potential, and unlike sweetney, he has a great work ethic. in summerleague, his jumpshots were bricks off the backboard, and now he can make them. he really works on his game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> ariza is signed for next season as well. so we'll have his early bird rights or whatever that is. regardless, id rather keep ariza. he has more potential, and unlike sweetney, he has a great work ethic. in summerleague, his jumpshots were bricks off the backboard, and now he can make them. he really works on his game.


Don't you have to be under the cap to use early bird rights?

I recall there being weird restrictions on them.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> *EARLY BIRD EXCEPTION* -- This is a weaker form of the Larry Bird exception. Players who qualify for this exception are called "Early Qualifying Veteran Free Agents" in the CBA. A player qualifies for this exception after just two seasons without being waived or changing teams as a free agent. Using this exception, a team may re-sign its own free agent for 175% of his salary the previous season or the average player salary, whichever is greater (see question number 22 for the definition of "average salary"). Early Bird contracts must be for at least two seasons (which limits this exception's usefulness -- it's often better to take a lower salary for one more season and then have the full Bird exception available the next season) and no longer than six seasons. A player can receive 12.5% raises using this exception.


Link 

175% of the league min is not a great pay day, infact the MLE is more enticing.

-Petey


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Petey said:


> Realistic to think he would take the MLE when his contract expires?


I guess if he likes it here it would be reasonable to take a short term MLE contract. Say three years. Then he can look for big money if he shows some stuff. I guess it depends how well he does next year.

Sad thing is Marbury doesn't exploit his athleticism very well. If he doesn't develop a good shot he will struggle here and prefer to be in an uptempo offense with lots of lobs etc (think early Richard Jefferson). So he may want to move on if he feels he isn't being well utilized.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

son of oakley said:


> I guess if he likes it here it would be reasonable to take a short term MLE contract. Say three years. Then he can look for big money if he shows some stuff. I guess it depends how well he does next year.
> 
> Sad thing is Marbury doesn't exploit his athleticism very well. *If he doesn't develop a good shot he will struggle here and prefer to be in an uptempo offense with lots of lobs etc (think early Richard Jefferson).* So he may want to move on if he feels he isn't being well utilized.


Absolutely, said it often. Reminds me of a young RJ, will make his impression on his teams fans with hustle, energy, and that extra bounce in his step. I'm looking forward to watching him, RJ and Iggy develop in the next few years. Should be interesting with them all playing so close together... and in the same division.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I remember seeing Sweetney is the summer league, he was bad then but I could see the potential. He is a big guy, maybe too big he needs to cut down a bit. Ariza too I saw in summer league and I liked what I say in him. Ariza has great upside, he just needs experience. Between the two I might take Ariza because Sweetney is a little heavy right now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Weasel said:


> I remember seeing Sweetney is the summer league, he was bad then but I could see the potential. He is a big guy, maybe too big he needs to cut down a bit. Ariza too I saw in summer league and I liked what I say in him. Ariza has great upside, he just needs experience. Between the two I might take Ariza because Sweetney is a little heavy right now.


Where do they play for their summer league?

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

knicks were only in one summerleague last summer, that was the california one, i remember that cause Trevor ariza burned that laker rookie bad. He stole the ball, then at the right baseline at halfcourt burned him with a behind the back dribble then threw down a 180 one handed dunk in his face.

hey weasel, speaking of summerleague, what did you think of hatten with the clips in the 03 summerleague?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Petey said:


> Where do they play for their summer league?
> 
> -Petey


The Knicks and Clippers played last summer in Long Beach, California. This year might be different, I know the Clippers will be in Vegas not sure about the Knicks.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> hey weasel, speaking of summerleague, what did you think of hatten with the clips in the 03 summerleague?


In the 03 summerleague? I don't think I caught any summer games that year, sorry.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i remember him and Quinton ross were fighting for the last spot on the roster, but then they both got cut in favor of Olden Polynice and Glen Rice at the end of the preseason.

ross is on the team now right?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> i remember him and Quinton ross were fighting for the last spot on the roster, but then they both got cut in favor of Olden Polynice and Glen Rice at the end of the preseason.
> 
> ross is on the team now right?


Correct, Ross is on the team and is doing very well. Good pick up by Dunleavy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Weasel said:


> The Knicks and Clippers played last summer in Long Beach, California. This year might be different, I know the Clippers will be in Vegas not sure about the Knicks.


Pretty cool, I assume you saw some games in person?

Stinks cause I have to rely on horrid box scores.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I went to one of the days and saw the Clippers play the Knicks.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

As much as I like Sweetney's offensive rebounding acumen and ability to get to the line I would prefer him being dealt. Ariza's ceiling is much higher he is already one of the better defenders on the entire team...Sweetney isn't a good enough athlete to become a player like Elton Brand and (so far) hasn't shown the willpower to get himself in shape to become a Carlos Boozer-type player...


----------

